# Diorama Thread / How Tos?



## dneid (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, All,
I could swear I ran across a Diorama thread or how to. But, I cannot find it again. Driving me crazy. I want to do a simple diorama for the spit I am working on. If such a thing exists here, can someone point in the right direction?
Thanks in advance for the help.
Dale


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2012)

Try looking in here....

Building Questions, Tutorials and Guidebooks


----------



## Crunch (Nov 5, 2012)

There it is.... Right up the top.

Some interesting ideas, once you get through B-17's excitement! (my,t he lad has come far!)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/bu...lanes-armor-ships-artillery-troops-14379.html


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2012)

Somewhere in here, I posted Part One of a Diorama Guide I started to write, which covers the bassics of planning and construction. It should be in the 'How to' sections somewhere, probably from around 4 years ago. I haven't got around to writing Part Two yet !!


----------

